
Ask HN: Should my startup file for software patents? - matharmin
I&#x27;m a founder of a US-based startup that has been active for a couple of years, has decent revenue, and could be acquired in 1-3 years.<p>Is it worth the effort (time and money) to file for patents (assuming we have eligible IP)?<p>Would it make the company more valuable to acquirers, or reduce risks?
======
tedmiston
It's a contentious subject.

I would think less about the cost of filing and more about how much you're
willing to spend to defend it if needed. For smaller companies, it's hard to
stand a chance. If you have VC funding, IP is attractive.

